# What would you recommend?



## Mr.Frost (Sep 3, 2018)

So my next project is a turbo. I have already picked out but I'm not committed to it. So I'm open to suggestions. I plan on doing it over the summer. Along I with some key internal Upgrades cams, intake/ exhust valves, pistons well the whole engine I may aswell buy a block build it and swap it out. It a 2000 GTI 2.8L 12V VR6.


----------



## Icecruncher (Oct 7, 2018)

Well what turbo did you pick?


----------

